# Tina Turner Remake: What's Profession Got To Do Wi



## Jim Johnston (Aug 27, 2007)

Something I posted a little bit earlier:



> Gene Bridges correctly noted that I am not an infallibilist in my epistemological convictions.
> 
> That being said, I still don't think we can "know" another's regenerate status.
> 
> ...


----------

